# Spider-Man: No Way Home: Geheimnisse, Spoiler und Überraschungen



## Maci Naeem (15. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spider-Man: No Way Home: Geheimnisse, Spoiler und Überraschungen* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Spider-Man: No Way Home: Geheimnisse, Spoiler und Überraschungen*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Xello1984 (15. Dezember 2021)

Schon zu Zeiten von Game of Thrones habe ich's wahnsinnig gehasst.. Diese Artikel auf Gaming Magazinen, die alles offen legen..

Euer Hang zum Clickbait ist das gleiche wie Prostitution. Ihr würdet jeden Blödsinn verzapfen nur um an Klicks zu kommen

Scheiße!


----------



## MarcHammel (15. Dezember 2021)

Xello1984 schrieb:


> Schon zu Zeiten von Game of Thrones habe ich's wahnsinnig gehasst.. Diese Artikel auf Gaming Magazinen, die alles offen legen..
> 
> Euer Hang zum Clickbait ist das gleiche wie Prostitution. Ihr würdet jeden Blödsinn verzapfen nur um an Klicks zu kommen
> 
> Scheiße!


Was ist daran Clickbait? Steht doch in der Überschrift, dass es Spoiler gibt. Man weiß also, worauf man sich einlässt.


----------



## Xello1984 (15. Dezember 2021)

Der Artikel bettelt darum, angeklickt zu werden, weil er alles offenbart, für alle die den Film nicht gesehen haben.

Da fragt man sich, wofür soll ein solcher Artikel konkret gut sein. Was ist so spannend daran, das zu lesen, ohne den Film vorher gesehen zu haben, selbst wenn man ihn nicht sehen möchte... Welchen Mehrwert gibt er, wem ?

PS:
Habe natürlich kein Wort davon gelesen
Und bitte, erspart mir solch Antworten wie "jedem das seine, soll jeder selber entscheiden, blaa.."
Schäbig sag ich da nur. Ich weiß noch wie ich sogar schon in der Grundschule es gehasst habe, wenn möchtegern Coole einfach mal alles über Filme oder das Ende von Spielen verraten haben, weil sie ja sooo toll sind, weil sie ja einfach die besten waren, weil sie es vor allen gesehen haben und dann whistleblowen müssen


PPS:
Oh jeee.. Bald kommt Matrix und ich sehe es schon kommen
PCG ERZÄHLT ALLE GEHEIMNISSE VON MATRIX 4 + INTERPRETATION DES ENDES 

Dann war ich aber längste Zeit euer Leser


----------



## MarcHammel (15. Dezember 2021)

Xello1984 schrieb:


> Der Artikel bettelt darum, angeklickt zu werden, weil er alles offenbart, für alle die den Film nicht gesehen haben.


Ja und? 



Xello1984 schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich, wofür soll ein solcher Artikel konkret gut sein. Was ist so spannend daran, das zu lesen, ohne den Film vorher gesehen zu haben, selbst wenn man ihn nicht sehen möchte... Welchen Mehrwert gibt er, wem ?


Leute, die den Hype mitbekommen haben, aber den Film vlt. nicht sehen möchten. Oder Leute, die einfach ungeduldig sind. Who knows. Spielt halt nur keine Rolle. Es wird angeklickt und gut. Und wer schon in der Überschrift was von Spoilern liest und trotzdem drauf klickt, ist halt selbst Schuld. 



Xello1984 schrieb:


> PS:
> Habe natürlich kein Wort davon gelesen


Dann versteh ich deine Aufregung nicht. 



Xello1984 schrieb:


> Und bitte, erspart mir solch Antworten wie "jedem das seine, soll jeder selber entscheiden, blaa.."


Wir sind nun mal alle mündige Bürger, die zu selbstständigem Denken imstande sind. Jedem das seine, würde ich daher sagen. Kann und soll ja jeder selber entscheiden. 



Xello1984 schrieb:


> Schäbig sag ich da nur. Ich weiß noch wie ich sogar schon in der Grundschule es gehasst habe, wenn möchtegern Coole einfach mal alles über Filme oder das Ende von Spielen verraten haben, weil sie ja sooo toll sind, weil sie ja einfach die besten waren, weil sie es vor allen gesehen haben und dann whistleblowen müssen


Du meinst "spoilern".  Ein Whistleblower deckt in der Regel sensible Geheimnisse (z.B. Staatsgeheimnisse) auf. Und ich glaube nicht, dass ein Film sensible Staatsgeheimnisse enthält. 



Xello1984 schrieb:


> PPS:
> Oh jeee.. Bald kommt Matrix und ich sehe es schon kommen
> PCG ERZÄHLT ALLE GEHEIMNISSE VON MATRIX 4 + INTERPRETATION DES ENDES
> 
> Dann war ich aber längste Zeit euer Leser


Bitte, liebe @PCGames! Macht einen Spoiler-Artikel zu Matrix 4!


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Dezember 2021)

Xello1984 schrieb:


> Schon zu Zeiten von Game of Thrones habe ich's wahnsinnig gehasst.. Diese Artikel auf Gaming Magazinen, die alles offen legen..
> 
> Euer Hang zum Clickbait ist das gleiche wie Prostitution. Ihr würdet jeden Blödsinn verzapfen nur um an Klicks zu kommen
> 
> Scheiße!




Wenn du einen Artikel liest der *"Spider-Man: No Way Home:* *Geheimnisse, Spoiler und Überraschungen"* lautet und du dich dann darüber beschwerst das dort Geheimnisse, Spoiler und Überraschungen verraten werden ist das schon etwas lächerlich. Wenn du den Film noch nicht gesehen hast und dann einen Artikel liest der ganz klar macht dass es darin Spoiler zum Film gibt, hat das 0,0 garnix mit ClickBait zu tun.


----------



## Cobar (16. Dezember 2021)

Xello1984 schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich, wofür soll ein solcher Artikel konkret gut sein. Was ist so spannend daran, das zu lesen, ohne den Film vorher gesehen zu haben, selbst wenn man ihn nicht sehen möchte... Welchen Mehrwert gibt er, wem ?


Mir!
Ich werde mir den Film nicht im Kino anschauen und bis ich ihn irgendwann in einigen Jahren vielleicht mal als Stream schaue, dauert es auch noch eine ganze Weile.
Ich bin mit dem MCU durch (Endgame habe ich mir selbst da als ein gutes Ende gesetzt), aber über so einen Artikel bekomme ich dennoch in wenigen Minuten zusammengefasst, was sich im MCU gerade so tut, auch wenn ich mich dafür nicht 2 1/2 Stunden hinsetzen will.
Wie schon geschrieben wurde, ist doch beim Titel schon klar, worum es hier geht. Keine Ahnung, worüber du dich hier also beschweren musst.


----------



## Toni (17. Dezember 2021)

Spider-Man: No Way Home: Wer braucht schon Iron Man? [Spoilerfrei]
					

Endgame 2.0: Mit Spider-Man: No Way Home packt Marvel die Hype-Trommel und unzählige Charaktere aus. Wie gut das funktioniert klären wir hier spoilerfrei.




					www.pcgames.de
				




Hier ist übrigens der Artikel ohne Spoiler (by the way)


Xello1984 schrieb:


> Und bitte, erspart mir solch Antworten wie "jedem das seine, soll jeder selber entscheiden, blaa.."


Vielleicht erwischt dich der Artikel auf dem falschen Fuß, aber  deine Kritik erscheint mir recht unsachlich. Wir haben Leser, die das Thema interessiert. Auf die Frage für wen der Film ist, wurde teilweise schon geantwortet, zudem gibt es auch Leute wie mich, die so einen Artikel gerne lesen, nachdem sie den Film geschaut haben. 

Clickbait ist es nicht. Prostitution ist es nicht. Und ein aufgezwungener unangekündigter Spoiler ist es auch nicht.


----------

